# Ich hoffe doch PC GAMES HARDWARE hat DOOM VR MOd nicht verschlafen ;-)



## Blechbüxse (22. November 2016)

hier ein Link

Spiel im Steam verzeichnis finden... VR mod 17mb downloaden und ins Spielverzeichnis kopieren und die Exe starten - fertig

Releases * Codes4Fun/RBDOOM-3-BFG * GitHub

v7 ist zur zeit die beste.

Gespielt wird DOOM 3 BFG mit Motioncontrollern und Locomotion ist per Touchpad! (was genial funz !)

d.h. linke Hand Taschenlampe und rechte Hand Waffe. Ihr könnt euch frei bewegen und die waffen in den händen steuern und damit ballern wie ihr wollt! Also keine maus emulation oder so  was das game auf ganz neuen Level hebt!

Ich habe schon die eine oder andere Stunde hinter mir und war überrascht wie einfach das Spiel zu spielen und zu steuern ist! vor-allem dass schnelle Bewegen klappt und wenns nötig präzise 1-2 mm/minute vorwärts kriechen sind drin 
Drehen muss man sich selber um nach rechts oder links zu laufen und springen mit echten springen und ausweichen machen fun! MAn füllt sich wie nen Marine  und gaaaanz allein gelassen gegen die ganze welt! Ich hab mich NOCH NIE! so oft und soviel erschreckt und dabei so viel spaß gehabt.

Spielerei wie Blink, Wusch oder Teleport ist nicht eingebaut. Wem übel wird -> Man sollte aber auch wirklich nur mit 90FPS zocken sonst wird einen übel! (gilt für alle vr titel! auch sorgt sitzen mit controller erhöhte Übelkeit!) dann gilt bewegt euch! mit den füßen! nutz euer Spielbereich aus! 
Ja mir war auch früher übel und ich hab mich geärgert aber nach einer zeit vergeht das wenn man auch mal was spielt und es wird besser über Monate hinweg! Nun kann man mich auf den Kopf stellen und schütteln ist mir alles egal 

Welcome to Mars City!! - DOOM 3 BFG Edition VR Gameplay - HTC VIVE - YouTube


----------



## ChiefJohnson (24. November 2016)

Haben nur Doom (2016) unter die Lupe genommen. 

Doom und Fallout 4 in VR auf HTC Vive: Brutal gut oder eher ein Gimmick?

Aber richtig coole Sache, Doom 3 sieht ja auch heute noch recht gut aus! Und ist so schön billig zu kaufen Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert, da ich mir morgen am Black Friday eine HTC Vive zulegen möchte!


----------



## Chinaquads (24. November 2016)

Die rift gibts für 599 im angebot bei saturn. Ab morgen dann noch 100 euro oculus währung... hab ich leider verschlafen


----------



## Blechbüxse (1. Dezember 2016)

da man 3 cameras und touch controller dazu braucht... ist das ganze viel zu teuer dann lieber htc vive


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Dezember 2016)

2 Kameras. Unterm strich kostet es das gleiche. Die touch controller finde ich aber interessanter als die vive controller.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Doom 3 VR Mod ist seit dem letzten Update übrigens mit dem Ultra HD Mod kompatibel. Gefühlt sehen die Waffeneffekte dadurch etwas eindrucksvoller aus, soll aber auch auf Sounds und Texturen u.a. wirken.


----------



## Pulverdings (4. April 2017)

Also ich spiele zur Zeit Doom3 BFG in VR und es ist einfach grandios. Ich nutze diese Mod:
Releases * KozGit/DOOM-3-BFG-VR * GitHub (v0.021) Hat nativen Rift und Vive Support.

Man kann auch alle Touchpads und den PDA mit den Touch Controllern steuern.
Man kann auch die Waffen per Voice befehl wechseln (man muss nur in den Dateien für Spracherkennung die englischen durch deutsche Wörter ersetzen). Man sagt z.B. Granaten und es werden autmatisch die Granaten ausgerüstet.

Mittlerweile wurde auch Teleportation zur Fortbewegung und weitere Möglichkeiten Motion Sickness zu vermeiden  eingefügt.

Ich persönlich habe aber das Glück an keiner Motion Sickness zu leiden und habe alle Hilfen ausgestellt. Es gibt ein relativ umfangreiches VR Menü im Game, wo man solche Sachen und vieles andere einstellen kann z.B. ob man einen Körper hat, nur die Waffen oder Waffen und Hände angezeigt werden.

Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Mod uns es echt eine tolle Erfahrung Doom3 damit zu spielen. Die Mod wird auch noch aktiv weiterentwickelt und ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich weiter als die andere (oben verlinkte).

Wer eine Rift/Vive hat und es noch nicht ausprobiert hat verpasst was!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. April 2017)

am wochenende... nachdem ich mir dann morgen die vive bestellen werde ... warte schon nen paar wochen auf nen 799 angebot ...


----------



## ChiefJohnson (5. April 2017)

Habe die Vive damals auch für ca. 760€ statt 899€ gekauft. 799€ Black Friday Angebot + Conrad Gutschein + Shoop-Cashback.

Gibt es übrigens gerade bei Media Markt für 799€ im Angebot (HTC Vive Virtual Reality Brille Games & Konsolen - Media Markt). Ist aber eh gut möglich, dass sich die Preise eh bald dort einpendeln werden, nachdem Oculus gut die Preise gesenkt hat.

Edit: Im "Gönn dir Donnerstag" gibt es die Vive bei Media Markt zum Teil sogar für 777€.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (27. April 2017)

Braucht es für Doom VR zwangsläufig die Motion controller oder geht auch ein Gamepad?


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Also bei Doom befürchte ich, dass ich mit meiner Motion Sickness schon nach ein paar Minuten eine Pause einlegen muss.  Aber als großer Doom-Fan darf man diese Gelegenheit natürlich nicht verpassen. Bei Batman Arkham VR, das ich bei meinem Kollegen angespielt habe, hätte es mich fast umgehauen. 

Grüße, Adam


----------



## Pulverdings (1. Mai 2017)

@AdamJensen: Die neuste Version hat auch Teleport als Fortbewegung. Hier ein Video:
DOOM 3 BFG VR - New MOD update with teleportation movement for HTC Vive - avoid motion sickness! - YouTube

Außerdem noch diverse andere Funktionen. Ich habe gerne per Sprachbefehl die Waffen gewechselt.
Ich selbst muss noch RoE und die Lost Missions mit dem Mod spielen. RoE fand ich aber immer schlecht, vielleicht überspring ich es. Hab aber momentan eh keine Zeit dafür.


----------

